# Spay recovery time??



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie is getting spayed next Thursday the 19th.

What is the typical recovery time, till she will can be her old self (running, jumping, swimming)?

How many weeks before she can swim, run, jump, etc?

How long till the inscision on her belly will be fully healed up?

Getting more nervous as the day gets closer. Mainly worried about how i'm going to keep her calm. I will have to keep her crated, just worried about how that will go over with her. :doh:

The vet will give some pain meds, so im hoping those will help keep her calm.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Most vets tell you to keep the dog quiet, on leash for potty, crated whatever for 10 days, until the sutures come out. Then resume normal activity. Your vet will go over post op instructions, and if you have questions ASK!!! The only dumb question is the one not asked. 

As for when will she feel better. Might be the very next day. Some dogs take a day or two to get back to normal. My dogs the very next day were wondering why I wasn't walking and playing with them. They are young and resilient. Recover fast. Again your vet will tell you what to watch for if problems should arise. I have spayed 10 dogs.... I have yet to run into a problem. All should be fine. 

The leash is your friend. I would let my dogs out of the crate but they were on leash. They could lay quietly and chew on a toy, or follow me around as long as I wasn't major moving. However it kept them with me. Even for my high energy lab pup, the leash kept her subdued. So crate or leash. If you have a second dog, do not let them potty together. Outside fuels the need to play more and with another dog present... I always pottied my girls by themselves until the sutures came out. 

It should be fine. But it is ok to worry it is still major surgery.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Molly just got spayed. It took her 24 hours from when we brought her home to be her normal self. That first 24 hours was tough! Make sure you can stay with her every minute. I had to beg some last minute favors to get my kids a ride to school and home again because she wasn't well enough to leave home alone and wasn't well enough to get in the car.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Our Sadie was spayed last month and it went so easily that we were very thankful. She needed 24 hours to sort of lay about napping mostly, she wasnt hungry the first night, but woke up the next day almost 90% back to normal. We brought her back in for her stitches to be removed, we looked at them daily, she didnt need the cone of shame as she happily didnt lick that area as long as i scratched a few inches from the stitches for her. She got a bit rambunctious by the 4th day or so, we tried to no avail to keep her with calm but failing that we just kept a good eye on the stitches and made sure they looked healthy.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Zali is on Day 5 after spaying. For the first 24 hours she was a bit "drunk on her feet" and we mostly had her lying in her crate with the cone on. She came home at 7pm and that night I took the cone off and slept beside her so that I could make sure she didn't lick at her stitches. She really didn't - she was too out of it at that stage. Even in the morning when I took her out to pee/poo she was quite clumsy and a little disorientated. I continued to supervise her and she has only been trying to lick it in the last day or so. I just say "leave it" and she seems to do that.

I have not been crating her the whole time because really, she would be driving herself crazy. I have her on a 6 foot leash attached to furniture by way of one of those car seat belt thing (just loop it back on itself and attach the clip through the leash handle). This way she can move around but she is somewhat contained.

Today I took her up to the vet to get her weighed (she's 6 months old today) and got a couple of vet nurses to look at her. One said it was the best 5 day old wound she'd seen. They told me that I could take her for a short "up and back" walk on our street so I did that. Very slow and took about 3 minutes.

Zali has taken to barking often that she wants something. We take her out to pee,poo and it doesn't seem to matter - as soon as we get back inside, she is barking again. I know that she is just dying for something to do outside the house. Today I have set her up on the back deck overlooking the park at the back of our house. There are some workmen doing a job in there so there is always big machinery and guys talking/working etc etc. Zali seems to really enjoy having that to watch and it seems to make life a little easier for her.

Please get advice re the walking. I was told it was ok once they had seen her wound but your vet may say otherwise. I was told definitely NO stairs although there are two off the front of our house that she goes down to go to the toilet. They are quite shallow and have not posed a problem.

What I think you will find more difficult is keeping her quiet rather than any complications with the wound/procedure. I was very nervous too but there was no need - everything about the spay went very well.

Best of luck and feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you. We do have 3 steps that she would need to go down to go to the bathroom. I suppose I could move one of her crates down into the basement until she can do the stairs. The basement door opens up to the pool area. Its a finished basement with heat, etc. And im up and down the stairs many times a day. I don't know. Ill have to think about it.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Zali has managed the couple of steps just fine. As it turned out, my son left the back door open and she went down a big flight of stairs last night. She is fine but I was not happy about it.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

The recovery time for spaying is usually about 24 hours. The main problem is to keep the pup from the stitches. I have had 8 female dogs in my life and I have not needed the collar of shame once!

I am really amazed how quickly they recover!!


----------



## Gracie2012 (May 21, 2013)

Gracie was spayed on the 18th of this month and keeping her quiet is the hardest thing she's getting bored can anyone recomended anything to occupy her, she has toys which I've sorted into two bags so when she felt better she had toys she hadn't seen for awhile but that's wearing off now and she's even managed to escape and go upstairs so any ideas are most welcome


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine were back to their normal selfs in 2-3 days max. My smallest yorkie was her old self less than 12 hours after the surgery. All of mine did stairs the same day.

Vet recommends no swimming, running, or jumping for 10-14 days. Roxy jumped out of her playpen the same day as she had surgery. She did not want to be confined.


----------

